# LED wardrobe lights



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi guys. 

Looking a wee bit of help. Got a set of sliderobes and would love to fit led lights to the inside. 

Now, ideally they have to look reasonably good, can either be matters or mains, and must have a sensor switch. 

Anyone bought and fitted these? I'd be very grateful for any suggestions. 

Cheers guys. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I've got some from LIDL when on offer 2 for £4.99, with a good set of batteries they last a long time. Easy to fit (screw the bracket on as the pads fall down), activate when dark with motion or you can override and have on. 

There are loads on Amazon that I have yet to try.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers bud. The NI lidl has different offers to the mainland one, so I must keep an eye out for them. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

When I built my wardrobes I fitted 2no mains rated push to break switches (granted these are normal doors as opposed to slide but it's the same principle). These turn on a transformer when opened which powers a strip of LEDs which I ran underneath the main shelf/clothes pole. The advantage with the LED strips is that they are very flexible and easy to fit.

These are very effective without being too bright first thing in the morning.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Ikea have led wardrobe strips


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kev.O said:


> When I built my wardrobes I fitted 2no mains rated push to break switches (granted these are normal doors as opposed to slide but it's the same principle). These turn on a transformer when opened which powers a strip of LEDs which I ran underneath the main shelf/clothes pole. The advantage with the LED strips is that they are very flexible and easy to fit.
> 
> These are very effective without being too bright first thing in the morning.


Cheers bud. Ive also seen the infra red sensors that pick up when the door is opened.

Did you position the switches between the mains supply and the transformer. So when either switch is triggered, all the lights switch on.

Tha definitely sounds like a plan. I could locate the Led strip behind a strip of aluminium edging strip too, to keep it tidy.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Cooks,

Correct they were placed between the lighting circuit and the transformer in parallel with either other so either door would active the lights.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

These are the type I bought though the only issue is hiding the cores going in the back of them. I used some YT0 mini trunking.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

I've used these transformers several times, depending on the strip length will depend on the transformer size required.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

I've bought from the seller of these before with no issues, though there are loads of different options around with these being the brightest versions and therefore pulling the most current. If you bought these and planned to use all 5M you'll need to buy a 6A transformer, or if you plan to shorten it, you'll never approximately 1.2 Amps per Metre.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kev

You're a star!!! Thanks so much for sharing the links. Really very useful and very much appreciated. 

I'll have a wee look now. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

You're welcome Cooks, let me know if you want me to take some photos.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I think I have it straight in my head now. I couldn't figure out how to link the two switches to separate ends of the Led strip, but positioning them in parallel before the transformer makes perfect sense. 

I'll shout if I need help lol. 

Cheers again bud. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

ikea range is good...
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/categories/departments/bedroom/bedroom_integrated_lighting/


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

packard said:


> ikea range is good...
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/categories/departments/bedroom/bedroom_integrated_lighting/


Brilliant chum. I'll have a look in more detail in the morning.

Thanks for that!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

